# UTI? What is it!



## Almonds (Jan 15, 2011)

Ok so vet appointment is wednesday, but today Opus developed yellow crusties at the tip of his penis and a tiny black dot in the middle of it all. Has anyone seen this before? Waiting and not knowing is killin me! :?


----------



## Quilled1 (Dec 29, 2010)

UTI = urinary tract infection

Us humans get 'em too. They're very painful but easily treatable (at least in humans).


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

What sort of bedding/litter are you using?
Is it possible he got something stuck inside? Are you able to see any sort of injury or irritation other than the crusty and the black dot? Does the black dot look like a foreign object stuck somewhere?


----------



## Almonds (Jan 15, 2011)

I use fleece liners and I took his litter box out because i felt like it took up to much room when he mostly poops on his saucer anyways. It doesn't look like anything caught but rather scab like. His skin doesn't look irritated but his sheath is poking out (maybe swollen?) a little more than usual. I was just wondering if it was symptoms of a UTI. He's quite irritable and is loosing several quills everytime when handled despite done with quilling. This appointment can't come soon enough! =(


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

While your waiting for his appointment, make sure he's still peeing. Put him on a while liner or even a white sheet so you can see it. Also a warm bath with just enough water to reach his tummy may soften the black spot if it is a scab. He may have bit himself during "boy time"


----------



## HedgehogsAnonymous (Dec 30, 2010)

How'd it go with the Vet?


----------



## Almonds (Jan 15, 2011)

Well my vet was unsure what to make of it. But we found out he has mites and parasites, most likely from the pet store I got him from because I've only had him for about a month. He was prescribed revolution and panacular suspension and I have a follow up appointment in two weeks to see if anything noticeable changes about his condition I can note on. Overall though she wasn't sure what was the cause of the discharge/puss. But I have good hope we will figure out what is going on as she is one of the best around =) Thank you for your concern.

Btw does anyone know how quickly the revolution starts working? he's loosing a sizable amount of quills every day =( or when they may grow back.


----------



## Quilled1 (Dec 29, 2010)

If you or the vet thinks it's a urinary tract infection shouldn't she have asked for a urine sample? Urinalysis should be pretty standard, even for hedgehogs.


----------



## Almonds (Jan 15, 2011)

No the vet doesn't think it is a urinary tract infection due to the fact that there is yellow/pus bumps on his penis. I couldn't get him to whip it out but I saw them last week. Shes never seen anything like this and shes wondering if that was a manifestation of some irritant he came in contact with. There was no observable inflammation when he was there today so I just have to watch him, and make sure he's peeing ok (and so far he has been) and if nothing radical happens he has an appointment in two weeks to see if we can get down to the mystery. To her these symptoms don't indicate a UTI but given your suggestion i'll certainly bring it up to her


----------

